# In Memory of Daisy Duke.....



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to Daisy. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Amazing tribute to sweet Daisy Duke. Not a dry eye in the house. She will be dearly missed by thousands of followers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful tribute.
You live as long as you are remembered and Daisy will be remembered by many.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

A beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl. Your work is inspiring as was Daisy. Thank you for sharing it.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Chewbacca10 (Jul 11, 2013)

Sweet Daisy: we each see our Golden in you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh wow. Beautiful. Hard to type with all the tears.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you, Martha. I remember where I was and everything about all of those photos. I'm so thankful I have all the pictures I do, so many. They trigger memories I forget I have.

Hugs for you, MJ. Love you much :heartbeat


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy has weathered so much, 

Two hip surgeries, I think
A weekend of on again/off again bloat
Ear hematomas more than once
Pancreatis
Cancer


And she did it all with dignity and grace...


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Such a beautiful tribute. I'm crying my eyes out again, but it was just lovely.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh GOD...I didn't think I had any more tears. Oh....my eyes.

That was beautiful. Cant see.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to sweet Daisy. She is fishing right now waiting for her mom to join her when it's time.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

ACL surgery for both knees. Ear hematomas each ear. Pancreatitis. Bloat following one of her ACL surgeries (that was the worst). When she recovered from the bloat, her vet said, "This is a dog that wants to live."

Cancer is what took her, she couldn't weather this one. Everything but this was just a bump in the road.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Daisy sailed through all of those things, because of the love that she had for her Mommy. That gave her the strength to persevere and have a zest for living! What a beautiful tribute to such a special and lovely girl. I too am in tears again.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

hole da kow. da daizy makered ob steal bout dis.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sadly beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Jazz&Jules... thank you for putting together such a beautiful tribute to Daisy.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That was so great MJ !!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute! My tears are flowing again as well. Daisy beauty was not only external and shined through from inside as well. Daisy and her mom had a love of the ages and I know that you won't have any regrets Jo Ellen, that you didn't give her the best most loving life possible. So many of us here grieving with you and celebrating her life.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you for the wonderful tribute to our much beloved fisher girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beatuiful tribute to Daisy Duke.

Daisy was loved and will be missed by us all, but she will forever live in our hearts and soul. 

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

What a beautiful tribute to Daisy.
Thank you.
So touching-you certainly are talented, Stephanie, to be able to do such a beautiful video!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Beautiful tribute.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

lovely tribute, outstanding! What a character she was. A lucky dog, so loved


----------

